# ARSOF SERE Cadre?



## Sierra Bravo (Nov 23, 2009)

Wasn't sure of best category of placement for this question. After searching the threads & stickies I wasn't able to find a definitive answer. 

Without exposing Opsec / Persec.

What is the best method or POC for ARSOF SERE Cadre?

The reason I ask is I would like to know the qualifications / experience etc. required to pursue a position in the future.
Mind you I am not asking about the Training Regimen but what I need to do to prepare for a possible future position.

Any positive input is greatly appreciated


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 23, 2009)

You are AF and a Tactical Instructor? 

Never heard of it in the AF before but then I was a S.E.R.E Instructor for the AF back in the 80's.

They way I ended up in Survival was I washed out of qualification for PJ's. I was a lousy swimmer. I sunk like a stone! PJ instructors said I was a freak of nature. 

Anyways, because I did pretty well on my test scores and everythign else for selection into the PJ pipeline I got a slot for the S.E.R.E Instructor pipeline.

The AF started thier S.E.R.E Cadre with Ex-SF and Ex-Rangers way before I got there. 

But I am sure things have changed a tone since I was Cadre. I cross-trained into Combat Photo because they R.I.F. and Composite Wing consolidation closed the re-cert school I was at. Matter of fact most of the AF schools have been closed and there is only 1 left now right!?! Seems that is what I heard.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think they Army has a SERE career field.  All the instructors at Bragg were SF sering a SWC tour.
You having problems with the AF?


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 24, 2009)

I was alway's under the impression that the cadre of the JFKSWCS where previous graduates of the course, obviously SF and Ranger etc.  

Since I don't have experience there I'll let one of the SF guy's that may have done a stunt with one of the SWTG answer the question. 

Don't most of the long term SF guy's almost alway's get a PCS to Bragg at some point to serve as cadre in the two SWTG S ??


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 24, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> I was alway's under the impression that the cadre of the JFKSWCS where previous graduates of the course, obviously SF and Ranger etc.
> 
> Since I don't have experience there I'll let one of the SF guy's that may have done a stunt with one of the SWTG answer the question.
> 
> Don't most of the long term SF guy's almost alway's get a PCS to Bragg at some point to serve as cadre in the two SWTG S ??


 
Most do. Your best bet to be an instructor at SERE for the army is to be in a job that needs that Qial, then make E-7 in said job, then pray that you get a super good instructor slot. Or you could just do it as a civilian.


----------



## JJ sloan (Nov 24, 2009)

SOWT said:


> I don't think they Army has a SERE career field.  All the instructors at Bragg were SF sering a SWC tour.
> You having problems with the AF?


 
Not correct.  You need to be SERE Level C qualified to begin with, then you can apply with NEK (the civilian contractor responsible for providing instructors)  for a civilian position.  There are several civilian slots at the school house.


----------



## Calc_N_Place (Nov 29, 2009)

It's all about the luck of the draw, when my swcs tour rolled around in 06, I was lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time..I spent 3 yrs as an instructor in the RTL. You must be level C qualified to work there if your military( SF or MI only)  so those are the only quals needed.It also helps to know the co SGM or someone that works there to get you that toe in the door.


----------

